# Dazed pigeon found



## kgmartens (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello.

This morning my dog alerted me to a foreign visitor in our yard. When I picked it up off the snow (this is Saskatchewan and it is currently -12 degrees celcius, 10 degrees farenheit), the pigeon was shaking like a leaf, and there were two feathers beside it. I don't think it was shivering, because I believe it comes from my neighbors' roof where it lives outside 365/yr. I saw no visible injuries, but its left wing was outstretched when I first noticed it. It's eyes are crimson, and I'm not sure if this is normal. I have had it in a cardboard box with some water and birdseed all day. It has left a couple good droppings throughout the day, so I'm hoping that is a good sign. However, I do not know if it has eaten or drunk any water.

I went to check on it a while ago, and it was bobbing its head, but when it noticed me, it kind of freaked out. I imagine that it was coming out of its shock? I thought perhaps it was ready to rejoin its family two doors down, so I took it outside, removed the towel from the box but it just sat there. I thought maybe if it was on the patio outside the box, it might then try to leave. It didn't like me trying to pick it up. It didn't seem to mind earlier in the day, however. In any case, it tried to fly away, but it couldn't get even a foot off the ground. I put it back in the box, placed the towel over the top and returned inside with the pigeon. I'm kind of afraid that it will hurt itself even more if I try to let it go too early. But I'm not even sure what could be wrong with it. 

I spoke with a local WEAMS vet, and here in Saskatoon, they don't rehabilitate pigeons. The only service they offer is euthenization. So what I believe to be the best local resource on feral birds can't offer this bird any hope. sigh. So here I am with absolutely NO experience with birds, trying to rehabilitate a bird that my local community deems a nuisance. I can probably provide the bird with food and shelter for awhile, but I'm pretty sure that the pigeon would much rather be with its kin. If I try to release it again and it gets into the next yard, but still can't fly up to the roof and its family, it will be in danger from the numerous neighborhood cats. How will I know that it is time to release the bird?

I would appreciate any words of advice.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Karen and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Bless you for helping this pigeon. Something was definitely wrong and possibly seriously wrong. Please do keep the pigeon inside, very warm, and try to assure that it at least drinks water. Becoming dehydrated can be very serious. I strongly suggest that you do not attempt to release this bird again until we can try to figure out what is or was wrong and be certain that the bird is able to survive on its own.

As luck would have it, we do have two other Pigeon-Talk members in Saskatoon, both of whom have posted to the board today. I suspect Rosey is long in bed as she is a youngster, but I think Cameron is still on-line. Perhaps Cameron can give you some real time advice and moral support.

Please do keep us posted on how this bird is doing.

Terry


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*We do have a good rehabber in Saskatoon.*

Hi Karen.

I am really glad you found this site. Your pigeon is in good hands here.The members and moderators can offer a wealth of knowledge and help you care for the bird you found. Do you have a name for him/her yet?

I will try to privately E-mail you with the name of our local pigeon rehabber as I don't know if she would appreciate her name being noted publicly. She and her dad have been recommended to me though by two vets and from what I know she is a very kind hearted and caring person. 

You mentioned shivering and that is normal for pigeons to do. They can shake like a leaf from even the smallest outside influence. I think it is not so much a sign of fear but a sign of wariness on their part. Mine does this too and he has lived with me for most of his life. He stops doing it when I talk to him though. Perhaps communication makes him feel more secure.

When you say crimson, do you mean a bright yellow-red. Mine has eyes just like that. Very beautiful and distictive. It is not something to be concerned about. 

Since you mentioned he can't get lift off more than a foot or so I wonder if maybe he doesn't have a fractured or broken wing. I have no personal experience with this type of injury but the members here will have much good advice to offer. 

*Please do not euthanize the bird*. I will take him from you and do my best if you have no other options. Pigeons are really tough little creatures, delicate too, even fragile but they, like us want to live and have a good life. hope it all goes well. Please keep your bird warm in the meantime. Best if you have a heating pad set on *low*. Plenty of fluids and wild bird seed available to him will help. "Superstore" and "Extra Foods" have a good and inexpesive wild bird seed mix that pigeons love. It is called very simply "Wild bird seed". Presidents Choice I think. 

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Cameron! Your offer of help is most appreciated!

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Cameron, you are a real asset to this site!

Cynthia


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Windy the pigeon.*

Thanks you guys. I really do appreciate your support. Sometimes when I post I worry I might be stepping on toes or being irritating but you have been very kind in accepting me and letting some of my kooky posts slide.

Well, I met Karen about a half hour ago and she has dropped off the most beautiful pigeon you can imagine. She, I am thinking it is a she, is very well fed, I would hazard to say fat. I am calling her Windy. After a quick inspection she does not seem dehydrated. For the moment I have settled her into my room, isolated from Buddy for his protection and will allow her time to get used to her surroundings before doing a more thorough physical. 

I have the heating pad set up, water and exactly 1.5 tablespoons of seed which I will measure later tonight to gauge her appetite. She did fly as soon as she was out of her carrying box so I am now hopefull there is no wing fracture or break. She did not fly well though and barely resisted when I picked her up. She does seem weak but I think she has a good chance from what I can see so far. I will check for bites and other injuries later this evening. Tuesday I will get her up to the vet for a professional opinion. If there is a disease present or poisoning involved I am just not in the position to diagnose that with my present knowledge.

I notice that her nails are quite worn down. The bump on her beak (what is that bump called anyway) is white almost like it has an encrustation on it.
It is so different from Buddy's that I had to mention it.

Thanks Karen for getting this bird over to me so quickly. I will do my best for her and keep you posted about her progress. I just checked by the way and she is eating. A good sign for sure! It is harder to know if she is drinking but in my mind one would go in hand with the other.

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good job, Cameron. Hope all goes well.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, I have had Windy for only about an hour and a half and she has eaten about a tablespoon of the wild seed I gave her. She has a good appetite. I am just hoping that she is not overdoing it though. At the moment she is resting on the heating pad so must be feeling a chill. I will update on her again tomorrow.

Cameron.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cameron,

Thank you so very much for taking Windy in and looking after her. We'll look forward to your updates!

The bump on the nose is called the cere (at least by me any many others). There is an interesting thread here somewhere about the terms cere and wattle and what they mean to different people. The cere turns from pinkish to white as young birds mature into adulthood. Very old pigeons often have enormous ceres.

Terry


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Terry,

If that is the case about the "cere" as you mentioned then I may have an elderly, (certainly an older adult) bird on my hands. Perhaps she is in her retirement years. The cere is very large indeed.

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cameron,

This is a very large cere on a very elderly pigeon (15 years old)

Terry


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Ouch!

Is that normal. I will take back my words about her being elderly then. Hers is at most double the size of Buddies and my guess is she is about 50% larger than him weight-wise. Buddy is still a very young juvenile though.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cameron,

Thank you for taking Windy in your care, and thank you Karen for rescuing this bird.

Can we see a picture of the bird?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cameron, thank you for taking in this sweetie.
That was so kind of you. I am sure he will do great in your care. good news he is eating.
Keep us posted.

Karen, thank you for rescuing this pooor little guy and goind out of your way to get him the help he needs.

Reti


----------



## kgmartens (Jan 29, 2006)

*Windy*

I'm glad to hear that she is eating and feeling comfort in a safe environment! I'm sure that Cameron will do good by her! I am very grateful that he could take her in. Cameron mentioned that he got the 'crash course' in pigeons from this forum in the last three months, so I know he'll do much better than I could having three dogs in my house. I look forward to reading about her progress.

Again, I thank you, and Windy thanks you, Cameron. 

Karen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Camrron said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Is that normal. I will take back my words about her being elderly then. Hers is at most double the size of Buddies and my guess is she is about 50% larger than him weight-wise. Buddy is still a very young juvenile though.
> 
> Cameron


Not all elderly pigeons get such large ceres, but it's not considered abnormal, and it doesn't appear to bother the bird one little bit. This guy's name is Squiggy, and yes, there is a Lenny that keeps him company .. a somewhat strange pair. Both are males and both have leg disabilities. Lenny is about a year old.

Windy is probably an adult pigeon, but it's hard to say how old she might be. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Are you able to post pictures? I can't remember if you can or not...

Hopefully, Windy will recover nicely. Be interesting to see what a fecal check says.

Once a clean bill of health, maybe Buddy would like a companion??


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I did check on Windy just a short time ago and gave her a good overall look. She is so calm, no struggle at all and that has me concerned. I cannot get any visual clues at all to what might be wrong. Checked wings, legs, feet, inside of mouth and throat, eyes and vent. There is no traces of blood or wounds of any sort nor canker or any broken bones. She has been sitting on the heating pad all night and went back there when I put her down. She has not moved really since I got her home except to warm up on the pad.

What to do. The only problem I noticed was some dried poops on her feathers otherwise she is really a beautiful, well feathered plump bird. Could she have crashed into a window or something and is just a little stunned.

Oh her poops do look different than what I see from Buddy. Quite white actually in general appearance. Does that mean anything?

That is all I can say for now. Any thoughts are welcome.

Cameron


----------



## kgmartens (Jan 29, 2006)

*Calm windy...*

My neighborhood has a little gang of kids roaming around and sometimes, depending on the group members, they can be nasty little buggers. They have been outside (next door to where Windy lives) these last few days when it has been warm, and I'm wondering if perhaps they haven't inflicted injury upon her...? I'm thinking rocks or sling shots? Maybe she has injured ribs? Could that dissuade her from taking flight? Last night she was bobbing her head back and forth without walking -- maybe she has a concussion and her balance is way off?

Last year, a group of kids were harming a pigeon that had been grounded by a cat attack. I called the SPCA for the bird, but she was so injured that the animal control officer was certain she would be euthenized. I am constantly disheartened when I see how the local children treat animals. They seem to lack self-respect and project in such cruel ways. 

And then yesterday I learned of Rosey on this forum, a young girl who has the courage and passion to keep and care for not one, but 30! animals. What a breath of fresh air! I really believe that this community has to incorporate programs that promote kindness toward animals. But here I am, preaching to the choir. 

Anyway, I'm so glad she is in capable hands. I'll be watching for updates, and try to help out where I can.

Karen


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Karen for that added info. 

That triggered my thinking. Windy is off balance and seems just about to tip over at times. Could be a result of blunt trauma and so there is nothing for me to see if there are internal injuries or any kind of head injury. Slingshots and rocks could certainly cause unforseen problems. Now I am a little more worried though. 

But she is such an alert and bright bird albeit one who is not moving much at all. She seems to have accepted me which is amazing. We have been in a sort of person to bird communion tonight. I check on her frequently and talk to her when I do. Windy does not act scared and isn't showing any signs of stress that would cause me to think she might not make it. No fluffing up, open mouthed breathing, eyes closed or anything like that. She is a brave little bird making the best of her situation.

Perhaps she justs needs some R&R, good food and tender loving care.

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick update on Windy, I think I have found one of the problems but have no idea how it was caused or how to fix it. I came across one of Pidgey's posts about testing the eyes and thought, I wonder, so I did the test. Sure enough, the pupils are dilated and there is almost no response from the flashlight. Now I am at a loss. I have a vet appointment tomorrow and I hope to get some answers. 

She is not blind though. She watches me moving around the room and has flown up to a perch in my closet without trouble. The other thing I notice is weakness in her claw grip. She spends most of her time sittting down, unlike Buddy who sleeps even while standing.(and who by the way is a little jealous about there being another bird in the house) 

She was off the heating pad this morning and is fighting back strongly compared to yesterday. It was a struggle to check her feet. Poops are now normal. 

Can anyone offer advice about the pupil dilation? I would so appreciate that right now. Perhaps it is concussion from hitting a window. I am now posting under a new thread titled "Windy, possible head injury". Thanks all.

Cameron


----------

